# Do you think we’ve made the “Do not gift” list?



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2021)

My Dear Husband and I checked into Branson at the Meadows a couple of weeks ago and were sent to the Member Services office to pick up our wristbands (for access to the pool, etc. - replacing parking passes as a reason to visit the sales team).  To make a long story short, we agreed to attend a “class” supposedly covering the changes related to the Travel & Leisure acquisition in exchange for a $200 gift card. The email confirmation we received states that there are no income requirements for people who are over 60 years old or retired, and we fit both of those criteria. But when checking in, the employee asked our income, and having forgotten what the email said, DH told her a figure that was actually the lowest acceptable according to the email. She said that was too low, and we weren’t eligible for the class - or the $200. DH was somewhat but not terribly disappointed, having thought we’d have $200 to apply to our DVC MFs, and I was happy, not having wanted to go in the first place. We actually enjoyed a wonderful afternoon doing something else. 

It was only later that I started to think maybe we’d made the “do not gift” list at last. Between our signing up and the class, they had plenty of time to confirm what we’d told them about giving back our Shell points and my being only partial owner of Kona Coast, as well as that we’d attended a session at Bonnet Creek in March without any benefit to Wyndham. 

So what do y’all think? Could we have been blessed with “do not gift” status? I hope so - but if not, DH has finally come to agree with me that these sessions are not worth signing up for!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 24, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> My Dear Husband and I checked into Branson at the Meadows a couple of weeks ago and were sent to the Member Services office to pick up our ..... To make a long story short, we agreed to attend a “class” supposedly covering the changes related to the Travel & Leisure acquisition in exchange for a $200 gift card. The email confirmation we received states that there are no income requirements for people who are over 60 years old or retired, and we fit both of those criteria. ......
> 
> So what do y’all think? Could we have been blessed with “do not gift” status? I hope so - but if not, DH has finally come to agree with me that these sessions are not worth signing up for!



Another marriage saved from conflict over attending TS presentations
LOL


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 24, 2021)

Why aren't resale owners put on the do not gift list? Every update I do, I always explain that if I'm going to buy retail, I have to pick up 2 PIC deeds first then buy the extra points I need from Telesales as that's the cheapest route 100% of the time. Then explain that Wyndham messed up VIP benefits by removing housekeeping, so I'm just going to stick with resale only until they bring it back. They get annoyed that 1. I'm resale only 2. I know Telesales is cheaper and 3. Have 0% chance of impulse buying at a resort ever, yet I'm not on the do not gift list.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 24, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Why aren't resale owners put on the do not gift list? Every update I do, I always explain that if I'm going to buy retail, I have to pick up 2 PIC deeds first then buy the extra points I need from Telesales as that's the cheapest route 100% of the time. Then explain that Wyndham messed up VIP benefits by removing housekeeping, so I'm just going to stick with resale only until they bring it back. They get annoyed that 1. I'm resale only 2. I know Telesales is cheaper and 3. Have 0% chance of impulse buying at a resort ever, yet I'm not on the do not gift list.


Did Darth Vader ever give up trying to turn Luke to the Dark Side?


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 24, 2021)

If they sign you up and someone later sees that you're on the do not sell to list you usually get a phone call or message cancelling your scheduled update. Didn't you recently give something back through Ovations/Certified Exit? Would that have put you on the do not sell to list temporarily or permanently? However it could have been that they had enough other people signed up who were more likely to buy that they didn't want to waste their time on you. That does happen went they're busy or shorthanded.

Next time you stay at a resort if they don't try to get you to sign up for an update come right out and ask if they're allowed to sell to you. The person you're asking might give you an honest answer. If they try to evade answering then you can take it that you're on that list.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 27, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> My Dear Husband and I checked into Branson at the Meadows a couple of weeks ago and were sent to the Member Services office to pick up our wristbands (for access to the pool, etc. - replacing parking passes as a reason to visit the sales team).  To make a long story short, we agreed to attend a “class” supposedly covering the changes related to the Travel & Leisure acquisition in exchange for a $200 gift card. The email confirmation we received states that there are no income requirements for people who are over 60 years old or retired, and we fit both of those criteria. But when checking in, the employee asked our income, and having forgotten what the email said, DH told her a figure that was actually the lowest acceptable according to the email. She said that was too low, and we weren’t eligible for the class - or the $200. DH was somewhat but not terribly disappointed, having thought we’d have $200 to apply to our DVC MFs, and I was happy, not having wanted to go in the first place. We actually enjoyed a wonderful afternoon doing something else.
> 
> It was only later that I started to think maybe we’d made the “do not gift” list at last. Between our signing up and the class, they had plenty of time to confirm what we’d told them about giving back our Shell points and my being only partial owner of Kona Coast, as well as that we’d attended a session at Bonnet Creek in March without any benefit to Wyndham.
> 
> So what do y’all think? Could we have been blessed with “do not gift” status? I hope so - but if not, DH has finally come to agree with me that these sessions are not worth signing up for!





Jan M. said:


> If they sign you up and someone later sees that you're on the do not sell to list you usually get a phone call or message cancelling your scheduled update. Didn't you recently give something back through Ovations/Certified Exit? Would that have put you on the do not sell to list temporarily or permanently? However it could have been that they had enough other people signed up who were more likely to buy that they didn't want to waste their time on you. That does happen went they're busy or shorthanded.
> 
> Next time you stay at a resort if they don't try to get you to sign up for an update come right out and ask if they're allowed to sell to you. The person you're asking might give you an honest answer. If they try to evade answering then you can take it that you're on that list.



My Uncles on the do not sell list. When we travel together I always get the invite to attend and ask if my VIP Uncle can be gifted also. The parking pass reps are always happy to sign him up but usually they catch it at the parking pass counter that he is on the DNS. List a few time they missed it but called up to cancel his update. He will tag along on my update to question the sales weasels on how he cannot attend a update but a resale owner like I am can. The answers they give are all over the top. He was able to sneak in on my coat tail on a Worldmark reservation we were on in Vegas for New Years. Odd thing was I was put with a Worldmark sales rep while he was put in a Wyndham sales pitch. We were both gifted $100 but it is another case of one hand not knowing what the other is doing.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 27, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Did Darth Vader ever give up trying to turn Luke to the Dark Side?


LOL, Yes, but it cost Luke arm and a leg, well at least a hand


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 27, 2021)

dgalati said:


> My Uncles on the do not sell list. When we travel together I always get the invite to attend and ask if my VIP Uncle can be gifted also. The parking pass reps are always happy to sign him up but usually they catch it at the parking pass counter that he is on the DNS. List a few time they missed it but called up to cancel his update. He will tag along on my update to question the sales weasels on how he cannot attend a update but a resale owner like I am can. The answers they give are all over the top. He was able to sneak in on my coat tail on a Worldmark reservation we were on in Vegas for New Years. Odd thing was I was put with a Worldmark sales rep while he was put in a Wyndham sales pitch. We were both gifted $100 but it is another case of one hand not knowing what the other is doing.



How did he get on the do not gift list? The reps usually complain about the number of updates I attend vs. never actually buying anything, but I'm not on the list yet.


----------



## bestpal38 (Apr 27, 2021)

I am happily on the DNS list!! My wife is not. So if we want to go to a sales pitch, we book in her name. Sales people do not like me. I'm fine with that!!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 27, 2021)

bestpal38 said:


> I am happily on the DNS list!! My wife is not. So if we want to go to a sales pitch, we book in her name. Sales people do not like me. I'm fine with that!!



How did you get on there though?


----------



## dgalati (Apr 27, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> How did he get on the do not gift list? The reps usually complain about the number of updates I attend vs. never actually buying anything, but I'm not on the list yet.


He is not 100% sure but believes it was the sales manager at Grand Desert. He got into it with him when he was insulted by a sales weasel during a presentation. They were real lucky they both didn't take a upper cut to the chin that day. Or it may have been the closer at Wyndham Alexandria that got into it with him when he was tagging along on my presentation. The next morning my Uncle set the weasel straight when he ran into him in lobby with a couple he was tiring to close a deal on. He asked the sales weasel if he was going to be rude and insulting to them if they say no thanks on purchasing.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 27, 2021)

dgalati said:


> He is not 100% sure but believes it was the sales manager at Grand Desert. He got into it with him when he was insulted by a sales weasel during a presentation. They were real lucky they both didn't take a upper cut to the chin that day. Or it may have been the closer at Wyndham Alexandria that got into it with him when he was tagging along on my presentation. The next morning my Uncle set the weasel straight when he ran into him in lobby with a couple he was tiring to close a deal on. He asked the sales weasel if he was going to be rude and insulting to them if they say no thanks on purchasing.


Oh Okay, because I've never been rude, just always made my case that the math doesn't add up with the purchase price and benefits and I usually just ask if they are ever going to bring unlimited HK back because it kills any chance I personally have of making a retail purchase.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 27, 2021)

Not Yet, but hoping it happens soon.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 27, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Oh Okay, because I've never been rude, just always made my case that the math doesn't add up with the purchase price and benefits and I usually just ask if they are ever going to bring unlimited HK back because it kills any chance I personally have of making a retail purchase.


My Uncle wasn't rude the sales weasel was. My Wife and I also had a few of these clowns that have been very aggressive even when you try to be very open and up front as a resale buyer only.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 27, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> Not Yet, but hoping it happens soon.


You can request to be added to the DNS list.


----------



## pangodad (Apr 27, 2021)

At Bonnet Creek. Let you know tomorrow if I'm still on there list.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 27, 2021)

I usually Skip the parking tag game and ignore the welcome to our resort calls and that little red blinking light on the room phone, that has been working real well for now.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 28, 2021)

Being on the ‘Do No Gift’ list is a gift in itself.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 28, 2021)

@dgalati how are you not on the DNG list, but I am?  For me, three no-buy presentations, my saying telesales offers better prices, and upon closer inspection I got 3 years MF usage for 14 MF paid.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 28, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> I usually Skip the parking tag game and ignore the welcome to our resort calls and that little red blinking light on the room phone, that has been working real well for now.


Yeah, we visited Member Services to pick up our wristbands since they’re (reportedly) needed to enter the pool areas and we planned to spend some time down there. We got away by promising to call back later and tell them whether we’d attend the “class” or not, and I caved because DH wanted the $200 gift card to apply to our DVC MFs. This incident made him so mad that I think he’ll listen to me in future and not even allow them to sweeten the gift offer. However, being on the DNG list would be even nicer!

PS and now I have two TUG shirts that I can choose from to wear on checkin day!


----------



## pangodad (Apr 28, 2021)

At Bonnet Creek.  Downstairs manager talked to upstairs manager who said ' I got points online and rent them out; therefore I'm a business and they will not sell anything to me'. I asked if my daughter came in and bought, could she put her Contract on my member number. They said no.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 28, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> @dgalati how are you not on the DNG list, but I am?  For me, three no-buy presentations, my saying telesales offers better prices, and upon closer inspection I got 3 years MF usage for 14 MF paid.


I am still invited even if I tell them I just did a update 1 month ago. I guess its the gift that keeps giving?


----------



## dgalati (Apr 28, 2021)

pangodad said:


> At Bonnet Creek.  Downstairs manager talked to upstairs manager who said ' I got points online and rent them out; therefore I'm a business and they will not sell anything to me'. I asked if my daughter came in and bought, could she put her Contract on my member number. They said no.


Isn't this what Wyndham does? Sounds like they want to limit the competition with a statement like that. Ask the manager where he thinks his inventory comes from. The manager has no clue the deeds he is selling are more then likely $0 cost resales from Ovations. So next time ask him if $0 cost resales are only good when Wyndham is on the receiving end.


----------



## pangodad (Apr 28, 2021)

Its corporate. Manager has no control. But I will gladly ask


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2021)

So @TheHolleys87 you were able to give back your Shell points? What did you go through to get rid of those things?  What cost did you incur?  If I can give those back, Rick will let me buy more Marriott.  I have no use for them at all.  We have 25,300 points annually.  RCI exchanges are so expensive with Shell points.  

Thank you in advance for telling me your experience.  You can PM me.  I don't want to lose money.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 28, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> @dgalati how are you not on the DNG list, but I am?  For me, three no-buy presentations, my saying telesales offers better prices, and upon closer inspection I got 3 years MF usage for 14 MF paid.


Nice what do you calculate the cost per 1000 was?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 29, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So @TheHolleys87 you were able to give back your Shell points? What did you go through to get rid of those things?  What cost did you incur?  If I can give those back, Rick will let me buy more Marriott.  I have no use for them at all.  We have 25,300 points annually.  RCI exchanges are so expensive with Shell points.
> 
> Thank you in advance for telling me your experience.  You can PM me.  I don't want to lose money.


Yes, we did, and the only $ outlay was the monthly MFs until the transfer was complete as well as minor notary and mailing costs. The details are in this thread. It was easy, just took a long time! BTW Shell has their own Certified Exit section, which you can reach at 1-866-313-8547. I assume Wyndham has rolled our ownership into CWA now!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Apr 29, 2021)

dgalati said:


> I am still invited even if I tell them I just did a update 1 month ago. I guess its the gift that keeps giving?


I've been to 4 just this year, in less than 90 days.  $675 in Amazon Dollars, total.  At the last one, they finally got to the bottom line, 500K points for PR and permanent Founders VIP.  It was a pricey proposition.  Never signed anything, never said no.  I'm guessing I'll get asked again on my next trip and if the cash is sufficient, I'll go.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 29, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> I've been to 4 just this year, in less than 90 days.  $675 in Amazon Dollars, total.  At the last one, they finally got to the bottom line, 500K points for PR and permanent Founders VIP.  It was a pricey proposition.  Never signed anything, never said no.  I'm guessing I'll get asked again on my next trip and if the cash is sufficient, I'll go.


Amazon dollars are better then the AmEx card IMHO.


----------



## pangodad (Apr 30, 2021)

Closed on a resale Contract after the April 1 Contract date. W put the points in my acct 4/20 and took them out 4/21. Talked the the deed people and they said the points came with the Contract. Talked to finance and paid the April MF. Was directed to Owner Care. They said the points were aligned with my Contract date Jan 1, (of next year). I get to pay MF all year and don't get any points till 1/1/2022.This happened to anyone else? Anyone that has a regular conversation with management tell them what a horrible idea this is.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 30, 2021)

pangodad said:


> Closed on a resale Contract after the April 1 Contract date. W put the points in my acct 4/20 and took them out 4/21. Talked the the deed people and they said the points came with the Contract. Talked to finance and paid the April MF. Was directed to Owner Care. They said the points were aligned with my Contract date Jan 1, (of next year). I get to pay MF all year and don't get any points till 1/1/2022.This happened to anyone else? Anyone that has a regular conversation with management tell them what a horrible idea this is.


No prorated points on a use year realignment is Wyndham's way of welcoming you to their club. It is clearly a theft of points IMHO.  A few believe that I manipulate the system. LOL. Wyndham makes the rules learn how to follow them to your advantage.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 30, 2021)

pangodad said:


> Closed on a resale Contract after the April 1 Contract date. W put the points in my acct 4/20 and took them out 4/21. Talked the the deed people and they said the points came with the Contract. Talked to finance and paid the April MF. Was directed to Owner Care. They said the points were aligned with my Contract date Jan 1, (of next year). I get to pay MF all year and don't get any points till 1/1/2022.This happened to anyone else? Anyone that has a regular conversation with management tell them what a horrible idea this is.


Yes it happened once when i upgraded to Gold at Blue Green. Was really peeved off about it.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 30, 2021)

dgalati said:


> Nice what do you calculate the cost per 1000 was?


I risk offending people.  I originally had $2.54/1k, but with renting I eventually made a small profit and got 394k pts free usage. In 15 months, I paid $2,876 MF for three years usage and 1,131k pts. I got $3,156 from renting out/friends paying back for BR upgrades for 737k points total (or $4.28/1k).  So, I essentially profited $280 and got 394k pts free usage.

I'm happy to give back three Wyndham TS and be down to 1 Wyndham TS and 77k.  377k Wyndham pts is a lot to use a year, and it was a pain to recoup MF by renting.  Additionally, DRI, II, or RCI had some availability for dates, units, and cities that Wyndham didn't.

Before Ovations, I had 7 TS worth essentially 8 weeks, with 1 TS being a 4BR.  Now, I have 4 TS worth 5 weeks. I may deedback my 4BR VV TS.  Then I'll be down to 3 TS worth 3 weeks.  Seriously, 3 weeks of vacation time/year is all I really need.

The last Wyndham closer saw when I became a Wyndham owner, when my Wyndham pts got deposited, how many Wyndham pts I used, when I entered Ovations, and promptly put me on the DNG list.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 30, 2021)

pangodad said:


> Closed on a resale Contract after the April 1 Contract date. W put the points in my acct 4/20 and took them out 4/21. Talked the the deed people and they said the points came with the Contract. Talked to finance and paid the April MF. Was directed to Owner Care. They said the points were aligned with my Contract date Jan 1, (of next year). I get to pay MF all year and don't get any points till 1/1/2022.This happened to anyone else? Anyone that has a regular conversation with management tell them what a horrible idea this is.


Another reason to buy resale in July or August.  If the contract gets transferred in November and December and you don't get points, you only pay 1-2 months of MF.  If you get points, then great.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 1, 2021)

pangodad said:


> Closed on a resale Contract after the April 1 Contract date. W put the points in my acct 4/20 and took them out 4/21. Talked the the deed people and they said the points came with the Contract. Talked to finance and paid the April MF. Was directed to Owner Care. They said the points were aligned with my Contract date Jan 1, (of next year). I get to pay MF all year and don't get any points till 1/1/2022.This happened to anyone else? Anyone that has a regular conversation with management tell them what a horrible idea this is.



This has been their practice for quite a while. When they first aligned everyone’s use years, they prorated the points, but since then, they mostly haven’t. I don’t think you should have to pay the MF until January, but they don’t agree. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## dgalati (May 1, 2021)

MaryBella7 said:


> This has been their practice for quite a while. When they first aligned everyone’s use years, they prorated the points, but since then, they mostly haven’t. I don’t think you should have to pay the MF until January, but they don’t agree. Sorry that happened to you.


Its 9 months of points that Wyndham put in their back pocket and MF are paid by the new owner. Some complained about how I am able to use points then flip deeds with new owner paying monthly fees. At least I made it very clear in purchase agreement that no points were available for current use year. What Wyndham is doing is just taking the points instead of prorating them to the new owner. Then again what do you expect from a company that turns a blind eye to the sales team using half truths and Wyndham math that never adds up to sell and hoodwink unsuspecting couples.


----------



## DesireMore (May 5, 2021)

Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I love doing these presentations for the freebies. Doing two or three presentations every time I vacation generally covers all of my entertainment and attractions costs. I'm not rich and typically vacation on a budget, so giving up a little bit of my time to hear some BS is worth it in my book.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 5, 2021)

DesireMore said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I love doing these presentations for the freebies. Doing two or three presentations every time I vacation generally covers all of my entertainment and attractions costs. I'm not rich and typically vacation on a budget, so giving up a little bit of my time to hear some BS is worth it in my book.


How the heck do you do two or three presentations?  Do you go to other resorts’ booth?


----------



## DesireMore (May 7, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> How the heck do you do two or three presentations?  Do you go to other resorts’ booth?



Like I don't go out of my way to find them, but if I'm solicited and offer something worth my time I'll do them. Getting a $200 visa or two tickets to Universal studios Orlando for $40 were worth my time the last time I was in Orlando.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 18, 2021)

Every time I'm in a Wyndham resort, I'm shocked to be offered and gifted during my visit.  I was at the resort in the Smoky Mountains in October 2020 and in Nashville in January 2021 and both offered and gifted . . . and I was solo w/o my husband too.  I really thought the "do not gift" list was folklore.  LOL


----------



## bendadin (May 20, 2021)

pangodad said:


> Closed on a resale Contract after the April 1 Contract date. W put the points in my acct 4/20 and took them out 4/21. Talked the the deed people and they said the points came with the Contract. Talked to finance and paid the April MF. Was directed to Owner Care. They said the points were aligned with my Contract date Jan 1, (of next year). I get to pay MF all year and don't get any points till 1/1/2022.This happened to anyone else? Anyone that has a regular conversation with management tell them what a horrible idea this is.



In Wyndham math, a UY is calculated on the last day of the year instead of the common sense first day of the year. So the 4/1 contract that came with points was essentially the 2022 points because the last day of the UY was 3/31/22. If the contract was transferred in March, you would have received the 2021 then and realignment would have slid you back to 1/1/21 instead of pushing you to 1/1/22. And then I had the empty buckets so you cannot borrow from your next use year because the system will look at that April UY as your next use year. So no borrowing until you get that fixed and that is not a quick fix.

So the moral of the story is to never purchase a different UY from what you already own.


----------



## pangodad (May 21, 2021)

They graciously gave me 3/4 of the points.
But your advise, Bendadin, will be my guide


----------

